# Wallpaper Strippers



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Anyone else got a cat/cats that use wallpaper as a scratching post or rip it off
I have one Queen that does this and now some of the kittens from our latest litter (not hers) are going round the house ripping big strips off They've ripped 3 walls in the bedroom, it's only been decorated a few months. They sit looking at me with an innocent look, as if to say was'nt me mam, only they have bits hanging out their mouths, lol. Somebody said that there's something in wallpaper paste that cats love.......hmmm, maybe catnip, haha *


----------



## Lumpy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi

Yes, mine do it as well, despite have numerous scratching posts around the house that are well used.

I am lucky in that they mainly do it in my hall and that needs decorating anyway so I just carry on pulling off the bits they have started. I am keeping one of Tabitha's new kittens so there is no point decorating until she is a bit older. I will have to get it painted rather than papered as I have a feeling they will just rip it off again. I have five cats so don't know who the culprits are as they do it when I am at work and all look innocent when I get home!

I did tell them I was going to tie them on a tall pole so they could take the paper off at the top of the stairwell - they weren't impressed

Lumpy


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Mine are gradually finishing off stripping the hallway, which is fine as it also needs decorating and its saving me a job, lol. I decorated the main lounge myself recently, as you can imagine the state of the wallpaper in there with 10 or so cats at it. I have redone it all in textured plaster and paint, so next time I feel like a change it just gets painted over


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, we have some painted walls, but with the house being so old, well over 100 yrs, the walls are in bad shape and really need replastering. We have had some done, but it's a long messy and expensive job*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh yes-10 of them all take great pleasure in scratching the wallpaper off and pretty much anything else they can get hold ofi'm telling you(not that i need to)but i swear even at this tender age they know exactly how to play us,if my human kids did half of what this lot do...i'd go mental


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

Not got that problem as dont have wall paper anywhere lol.

However they do lurve wrecking my indoor plants LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Haha, I don't have any indoors anymore apart from a cactus in the kitchen, but they can't get to that, lol*


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Now this I can relate to I have little buggers that think my bedroom should be redecorated  they even put the strips of wallpaper under the duvet while I'm sleepingit's like waking up in a dustbin


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*PMSL May, hahahaha*


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to peel wallpaper off the walls when I was a kid. Once I started pulling and the whole sheet came off. I was horrified and I did get a ticking off LOL


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*...Hahahaha*


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

............ this thread made me laugh


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

When my 2 were younger and had their mad moments they'd just leap up at the wall with their claws and rip/scratch the wallpaper.

Cleo has ruined the wallpaper in my bedroom pretty bad. She often goes all silly if she goes into a room on her own, she starts meowing up at the wall then jumps up.

Bailey sometimes does this, but he knows it's naughty so stops.

When Cleo has just woken up she will sometimes use the wallpaper as a stretch/scratcher... instead of the cat tree!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Hahaha, we have some painted walls, but with the house being so old, well over 100 yrs, the walls are in bad shape and really need replastering. We have had some done, but it's a long messy and expensive job*


So are mine Selks, that's why I just went over the top with textured plaster put on with a paint brush and it also conceals any cracks and chips, good stuff!


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I remember one of my Son's was a wallpaper picker when he was in bed after repeatedly saying not to pick the wallpaper and him ignoring me 
I told him the wall would fall down if he kept doing it
sometime later I decided to redecorate and found he had stuck loads of wallpaper back on the wall with Plasticine


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

You know what they say when you have cats....."You can't be houseproud"......


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Nicci said:


> You know what they say when you have cats....."You can't be houseproud"......


That is very true. My cats have torn wallpaper, pulled up the bathroom floor tiles, scratched and ripped the lino in the kitchen, plucked all the chairs and sofa, plucked many of my clothes and bed sheets lol, chipped the paint off the door frames... and fur is everywhere! on my clothes, furniture in my bed. Even though this house is hoovered 2 or more times every single day, they're still there somewhere! even in your lunchbox sometimes haha.

If you are too houseproud then do NOT get a cat .


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> So are mine Selks, that's why I just went over the top with textured plaster put on with a paint brush and it also conceals any cracks and chips, good stuff!


*Thanks for that Chrissy, would be fab for the hall, stairs & landing, lol*



> You know what they say when you have cats....."You can't be houseproud"......


*Haha Nicci, you got that right....just add kids to that too, lol*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Ours still randomly attack "the things human eyes cannot see" and always makes me laugh,coz they'll tell mummy and daft woman that she is,she'll go and investigate as if she's never seen the wallpaper before


----------



## sokeldachshunds (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the same problem here,even though they have 3 large activity scratchers around the house they have decided the paper on the wall at the side of the window should not be there  and of course where the cats cant reach one of my african grey helps and starts from the top


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

pmsl  team work going on, eh?


----------



## Maisie&Miley (Jun 24, 2008)

I dont have any wallpaper in the house but one of my little kittens has decided that she would pick off the plaster in the wall!! 

It was the tiniest little crack ever, now its a big hole!! She LOVES it!! I just havent got the heart to stop her its too funny to see her scraping away like her little life depends upon it!! 

They also both LOVE trying to pick off the sealant around the windows!! 

My mum came round the other day and when she walked into the living room she gasped OMG your house USED to be so immaculate!!! Ha ha ha...thats what little kitties do to you!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

M&M said:


> I dont have any wallpaper in the house but one of my little kittens has decided that she would pick off the plaster in the wall!!
> 
> It was the tiniest little crack ever, now its a big hole!! She LOVES it!! I just havent got the heart to stop her its too funny to see her scraping away like her little life depends upon it!!
> 
> ...


LMAO! They are funny to watch even though they are ruining our homes! 

I laugh when Bailey or Cleo be "naughty" like that, I hate telling them NO, I feel so bad afterwards... they put their little face on and I have to go and give them a cuddle. They aren't as bad nowadays, but when they were kittens OMG it was like a constant playground in my house


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

Yep my two, I think I will be able to re-paint the bit in the room under the wiindow ledge. The spare bedroom is a real mess. I am going to have to completely strip it and use a lining paper before I paint it. Bless em.

Sue


----------



## moggy mayhem (Jun 22, 2008)

My two terrors used to do it all the time Then I bought them some cardboard scratch pads from Ikea and they haven't touched the wallpaper since


----------



## cats4eva (Mar 21, 2008)

Mines the TV...I bought the biggest TV I could find (at the time) and the whole front is like a covered material over the speakers....its now nice and stringy! Great focal point when you walk in my front room


----------



## mancat (Jul 20, 2008)

My last cat did this not to the same extent though. It was solved by putin the scratch post in front of the area of the wall he scratched. Stopped doing after a day. We were then able to move the post to a safer and more human friendly area and he followed it.
Hope this helps?


----------

